# Thank you! Top Dashers! I love you guys!



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

After 5 “Decline” from DD at a busy TGI Friday location, I accidentally “stole” one great order, 3miles for $15. 😃 I guess all these top dashers are on the route for these “$2.50” and “$2.75” ones, they had no choice but gave me this one? 👏


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Cabbage19901 said:


> After 5 “Decline” from DD at a busy TGI Friday location, I accidentally “stole” one great order, 3miles for $15. 😃 I guess all these top dashers are on the route for these “$2.50” and “$2.75” ones, they had no choice but gave me this one? 👏
> View attachment 664461


Is every trip you take going to have it’s own special thread? It’s a so-so ping. Not impressed.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> After 5 “Decline” from DD at a busy TGI Friday location, I accidentally “stole” one great order, 3miles for $15. 😃 I guess all these top dashers are on the route for these “$2.50” and “$2.75” ones, they had no choice but gave me this one? 👏
> View attachment 664461


That looks like a run of the mill delivery for me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> That looks like a run of the mill delivery for me.


One has to wonder what kind of crap he usually accepts if he’s this excited.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Doing it once is easy. Doing it 10x a day is hard. Ask ms mercenary, she says I'm "ambitious", whatever that means.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Doing it once is easy. Doing it 10x a day is hard. Ask ms mercenary, she says I'm "ambitious", whatever that means.


It’s a good thing, Handsome. Ambitious is good!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s a good thing, Handsome. Ambitious is good!


Good thing for sure. Indian viagra in hand










I can peddle it on Seamus's megayacht if there's no takers, but since he's 5-0 now I'm not supposed to talk about it.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Really 34 minutes to do a $15 order. Honestly you really shouldn't post this. Your opening yourself up to someone pointing out how bad this is. If you really want to make some money you need to be able to deliver 6 orders per hour ever hour at $6 to $10 each. Learn how to multi-app. I know your new to this and I'm not telling you to take the trash either. An experienced driver can not waste time like this. I'm in my 70s and pushing out orders for 5 years. Myself I would make more money doing several $6 deliveries in about the same time period driving less miles. The reason you got that turd order is all the experience drivers didn't want it. Think about it as $$ per hour or $$ per mile. Either way I don't care. Because you didn't make it on the $$ per hour and my guess is the miles were far because the base pay was $5 so you also didn't make on $$ per mile either. This is not to slam you either. You need to try different things to see what works. Read what others have posted. The order is not great it's just so so and it's not a flusher either it's just so so. You can learn from this and you can do better.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah try paragraphs and sentence structure. Noone can decipher all that nonstop pile of garbage.

Not being mean, just honest.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah try paragraphs and sentence structure. Noone can decipher all that nonstop pile of garbage.
> 
> Not being mean, just honest.


Just being honest,

Seems his wall of text makes more sense than your usual three sentence posts.

Ha Ha!

I didn't actually read that wall of text.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you can't read that would categorize you as fullretard.

Next time you want to read something, start with the alphabet and then improve your life skills.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> One has to wonder what kind of crap he usually accepts if he’s this excited.


It depends on what City truthfully…

One day I will sit in Houston and show you how bad it is here and you will be glad to get a dollar a mile and then learn why I drive out of the region to earn…


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah try paragraphs and sentence structure. Noone can decipher all that nonstop pile of garbage.
> 
> Not being mean, just honest.


The advice was for the OP.

If you need the simple version..... Fine.

I didn't want to say he messed up.

I wanted to show a better way.

Think about what your doing.

Try different thing and see what works.

The order he took is just barely ok.

Just a FYI I have read some of your posts. Have you thought about using proper English yourself. Every time you end a sentence with a preposition it is just wrong. It should always come before the subject noun.

Also where are you from? Your slang shows that your from some southern state. Maybe Georgia or Florida. It's a little harsh so it is not Alabama or Louisiana. You sound liike a liberal Democrat so my guess is Florida.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It depends on what City truthfully…
> 
> One day I will sit in Houston and show you how bad it is here and you will be glad to get a dollar a mile and then learn why I drive out of the region to earn…


Oh, you don’t need to show me. I hit 0% yesterday and hung out there till dinnertime. Now am at a whopping 2%.

I just don’t want to verbalize it, but $1/mile is becoming the new normal. I knew that the first thing to go in this economy would be tips. Now I’m just contemplating whether I should decrease to $1.50 or just waste hours sitting there. I stillget good pings (yesterday 2 miles for $18), but not like before. Hence the AR.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, you don’t need to show me. I hit 0% yesterday and hung out there till dinnertime. Now am at a whopping 2%.
> 
> I just don’t want to verbalize it, but $1/mile is becoming the new normal. I knew that the first thing to go in this economy would be tips. Now I’m just contemplating whether I should decrease to $1.50 or just waste hours sitting there. I stillget good pings (yesterday 2 miles for $18), but not like before. Hence the AR.


The thing is H-Town has always been this bad, so getting a good ping is fifteen dollars for three miles.

That is sad 😞…

Food delivery 🚚 is going to die out or what will happen is there will be a shortage of driver’s and the customer will suffer…

Also being Summer and more Ants on the road mean the pickings are scarce right now and after Labor Day it should get a lot better when all the kids and teachers are back in school, well unless the economy nose dives like I believe it will…


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

These people are all ******s. I just want to express and show you how bad DD in area is, I would be excited for a $15 order from DD. I never multiapp, because GH gives me enough jobs and money. I just occasionally turn on DD, most of time I received $2.75-$5, I revived this one when it was $9.75, it popped to $15 when I finish, this’s the reason I’m so excited.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> The advice was for the OP.
> 
> If you need the simple version..... Fine.
> 
> ...


Oh, personal attacks you say?

I'm from the midwest with no political affiliation.

You sound predisposed to judgement without reason.

Having attended university, your lack of formal education is readily apparent.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, to be fair... a $10 tip on DD is technically a unicorn.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh, personal attacks you say?
> 
> I'm from the midwest with no political affiliation.
> 
> ...


Did you Google that or do you have any thoughts of your own?

Just remember this you attacked me and it's just like you have attacked many other people on this forum. I hope your not like this in the real world.

Your also a Liberal Democrat. You talk the talk and you walk the walk. There is nothing wrong with that.

You could also add something to the discussion and not be immature and complaining all the time.

I also know alot of people that are educated and still didn't learn anything by going to school. I also fire people all the time that went to college or university.

You remind me of this one guy arguing about gas prices at my local bar. I just listen to him all night long and then watch hin leave there in his 3/4 ton pickup.



Alltel77 said:


> Well, to be fair... a $10 tip on DD is technically a unicorn.


Yep that is lucky.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Um what?

You have no conception of what you're talking about.

Please stop referring to people as "liberal democrats"

You're a Putin supporting communist for all we know.

Have fun with your 1 ton truck and paying $5 gas.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Um what?
> 
> You have no conception of what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


 Exactly. A Liberal Democrat has such a narrow view of the world. They can not use reason or logic in a discussion. Everyone can see it in your statements and read it in your posts. Complain about everything and do nothing to help.

Again there is nothing wrong with being a Liberal Democrat.

Just a FYI: I own a diesel 3/4 ton Ford pickup. It uses diesel not gas. If your going to look up information on a guy at the very least get the facts correct.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This conversation is like talking to a wall of bricks.

Whatever you say, you love liberal democrats etc.

Whatever floats your boat, honestly dont care.

Enjoy your f350 and $7 diesel, just stop complaining about the price of gas. It all comes from crude oil, but since you're a "liberal democrat", you never even know what you're talking about.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This conversation is like talking to a wall of bricks.
> 
> Whatever you say, you love liberal democrats etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Um what?
> 
> You have no conception of what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Secretly, _everyone_ likes Putin. Literally _everyone. 😂_

Everyone just wishes he was on their side.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Secretly, _everyone_ likes Putin. Literally _everyone. 😂_
> 
> Everyone just wishes he was on their side.


We'll discuss this later.

After Putin and the "liberal democrats" are long gone.

Meanwhile I'll deliver some ice cream if you like.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> We'll discuss this later.
> 
> After Putin and the "liberal democrats" are long gone.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll deliver some ice cream if you like.


Putin’s not going anywhere. Not until he finds a suitable replacement. But you’re right, lets not. 


Thank you, you’re so sweet! I already had ice cream. I’m so bored watching crappy pings, I eat non-stop. Back at 0%. Sigh. UE’s running their “quest” again, so it’s pretty dismal here. My bra is killing me!!!!!! You men have no idea of this torture we subject ourselves to!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

3rd.


Ms. Mercenary said:


> Putin’s not going anywhere. Not until he finds a suitable replacement. But you’re right, lets not.
> 
> 
> Thank you, you’re so sweet! I already had ice cream. I’m so bored watching crappy pings, I eat non-stop. Back at 0%. Sigh. UE’s running their “quest” again, so it’s pretty dismal here. My bra is killing me!!!!!! You men have no idea of this torture we subject ourselves to!


Apparatus is not required. It should be a gentle massage, not torture.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If ants don't take the garbage orders, who will?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Well, to be fair... a $10 tip on DD is technically a unicorn.


Not necessarily.

I'm sure I've declined many long distance, time-consuming, small-sized orders with $10 tips or even higher due to garbage payouts by Doordash, Eats, and Grubhub.

The tips were probably generous given the small order size but the garbage payouts by the companies made those trips unprofitable despite the generosity of the customers. And that's unfortunate because the customers did their part by tipping well but the companies failed to do their part.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah try paragraphs and sentence structure. Noone can decipher all that nonstop pile of garbage.
> 
> Not being mean, just honest.



At 70, he may not even need to take 5 Indian viagras a day, like you as a younger guy. 

I found no issue reading his post. That Indian viagra may be helping your Schwartz, but it could be messing with your eyes.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I hadn't taken any, but people used to ask about it from time to time so it's sort of like a legal party favor.

I didn't know he was 70. That would explain why he keeps calling people liberal Democrats, it might be the only insult he can still think of.

Anyways I think I'm done here.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I hadn't taken any, but people used to ask about it from time to time so it's sort of like a legal party favor.
> 
> I didn't know he was 70. That would explain why he keeps calling people liberal Democrats, it might be the only insult he can still think of.
> 
> Anyways I think I'm done here.


Haha on legal party favor! 

He mentions his age in his post.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I'm sure I've declined many long distance, time-consuming, small-sized orders with $10 tips or even higher due to garbage payouts by Doordash, Eats, and Grubhub.
> 
> The tips were probably generous given the small order size but the garbage payouts by the companies made those trips unprofitable despite the generosity of the customers. And that's unfortunate because the customers did their part by tipping well but the companies failed to do their part.


I know and I agree but seriously DD tips (regardless of distance) are usually $2-$6 that's what I meant.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I stopped reading at 30 minutes for $15.

The allowable time does not mean it has to take that long.

Unfortunately $15 for 30 minutes is not bad these days, unless you're in one of the top 5-10 markets that everyone always posts about how much they make.

If $30 an hour is bad for a delivery gig, that's because it's an overinflated market where everything is too expensive to begin with.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> At 70, he may not even need to take 5 Indian viagras a day, like you as a younger guy.
> 
> I found no issue reading his post. That Indian viagra may be helping your Schwartz, but it could be messing with your eyes.


No Indian viagras required. Thanks... Just a FYI good relationships get easier the older people get. I think that is because there is less drama and people get more focused on what is important in life.

jaxbeachrides -: It really wasn't meant to be an insult. Quick Question? Do you like Soical Security? If you do read up on the Townsend plan. If I remember correctly Francis Townsend pushed for a monthy pension of $200 for people over 60 back in the 1930s. Francis Townsend was a liberal democrat and a doctor. This liberal democrat was successful in changing the government and in 1935 a moderate democrat President Roosevelt sign in to law the Social Security Insurance Act.

My point is that they do get heard and sometimes it rubs people the wrong way and sometimes it can lead to great things.

Look at DoorDash or UberEats. They send a bunch of crap and you have to pick and choose what to take. They punish their customers by not paying enough to make it worthwhile for drivers. They sign on more drivers and it doesn't really help because more experienced drivers quit. Driver expenses increase and orders sit at restaurants and get cold. They run promos and quests to get drivers working. Flood the markets with drivers and no one makes any money. More drivers quit. Customers get tired of waiting because of the lack of drivers so the they quit also. These app companies try to recover losses from restaurants forcing the restaurants to quit. Then they try to recover losses from drivers by cutting pay forcing drivers to quit. Then they try to recover losses from customers by charging more forcing them to quit.

It is a real destructive industry.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> No Indian viagras required. Thanks... Just a FYI good relationships get easier the older people get. I think that is because there is less drama and people get more focused on what is important in life.
> 
> jaxbeachrides -: It really wasn't meant to be an insult. Quick Question? Do you like Soical Security? If you do read up on the Townsend plan. If I remember correctly Francis Townsend pushed for a monthy pension of $200 for people over 60 back in the 1930s. Francis Townsend was a liberal democrat and a doctor. This liberal democrat was successful in changing the government and in 1935 a moderate democrat President Roosevelt sign in to law the Social Security Insurance Act.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on getting older and less drama. I’m not as old as you but in my 50s, and I don’t allow toxic or dramatic people in my life anymore. Good no viagra needed. 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The tips were probably generous given the small order size


No. Such. Thing.

A _small order _going 10 miles shows complete disregard for anyone but your own precious self. You want these specific french fries and no other - then it doesn’t matter if you’re ordering $3 or $100 worth. You want that delivered 10 friggin miles away. No such thing as “generous, considering…”

Someone is either generous or is not. Period. Has nothing to do how much they ordered. Get it yourself.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No. Such. Thing.
> 
> A _small order _going 10 miles shows complete disregard for anyone but your own precious self. You want these specific french fries and no other - then it doesn’t matter if you’re ordering $3 or $100 worth. You want that delivered 10 friggin miles away. No such thing as “generous, considering…”
> 
> Someone is either generous or is not. Period. Has nothing to do how much they ordered. Get it yourself.


Actually many people may base tip for delivery on the % of the order cost, same as they do in a restaurant. So it does matter.

You sound entitled. Some people may not be able to get it themselves. Think of someone whose elderly, disabled or car broke down.

On another thread you noted how the”brat” had to order his Italian ice. Maybe working with people is not your forte or in this manner.

I don’t care or not how crappy your pay is for these gig companies. NO ONE owes you anything. Be grateful and gracious for tips. The ones who do tip I’m not including in this, that’s an entirely different topic.

I did over 3000 deliveries w/ just UE, also did the other apps. I also did about 2000 rides for pax between U/L. Every tip I was appreciative of. while I always hoped for tips, I did not expect them.

Not every one can afford to give a $10 or more tip on a meal that already cost $25 + high delivery fees. A 25% tip on a $25 order (not including delivery fees that these gig co’s are keeping most of) is $6.25.

I now see why I did well with tips, especially cash ones. I didn’t expect it. I treated customers w/ kindness and didn’t give an entitled attitude.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not entitled. I’m just not a doormat. 😏

I help people in my own free time. When I’m working - I’m working.

Aside from being up in the air, cash is just not convenient for me. As a contractor, I assume I’m allowed to have a preferred form of payment?

It always delights me when inactive delivery people share their pearls of wisdom. Now you got me feeling all ashamed and I will FOR SURE see the error of my ways and repent.

But I wouldn’t hold my breath if I were you. You can call them tips if you like; I call them offers. Offers which I am free to accept or decline. Which I do. I also look at delivery address and pick-up location - some I do not like.

Who died and made you the moral compass? Do I even know you? Does _anyone_?

Stay in your lane, Lady. I’m not the one. Trust me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not entitled. I’m just not a doormat. 😏
> 
> I help people in my own free time. When I’m working - I’m working.
> 
> ...


You have shown me my feelings are correct. Thanks and have a great night!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As for UE paying us more, it’s not always feasable. For example this recent one.









Customer paid $3.85

What do you suggest UE’s payment to me should have been?

Don’t worry about me, I’m ok, ‘Cause I can count and don’t waste time frolicking with birdies and squirrells like Snow White, all self-righteous and virtuous.

I got mine.








No cash though. Oh woe is me!

Maybe if I told everyone how kind and understanding I am? 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> You have shown me my feelings are correct. Thanks and have a great night!


I was hoping to show you _no one here cares about your feelings_ 😂

You deal with YOU, snookums. You need to. And please get off your soapbox. No one’s impressed.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Darn! Yet again, missed my chance for cash! 😂








I must be a horrible person. 😁


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Is someone entitled to a fair wage? 

Or are people entitled to free delivery labor to their house?

If McDonalds and walmart are paying $15 an hour when it takes $30 an hour to rent a small apartment, yet the delivery drivers are making less than $10 after buying gas for everyone, who exactly is being entitled?

Just because a person agrees to a job with no formal pay or benefits does not mean it should be assumed they are a volunteer.

Volunteer positions typically provide you with the resources to perform a task, such as vehicles, fuel and maintenance as required.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Is someone entitled to a fair wage?
> 
> Or are people entitled to free delivery labor to their house?
> 
> ...


Oh, typical “when I was your age, I walked 50 miles to school… in the snow… up a hill… barefoot!”

I’m entitled, but a dweeb in an oceanfront expensive home, clearly visible on the map (and I know the area):








wanting ONE Italian Ice delivered miles with no tip - that’s just someone in dire need, hungry and afraid, and I’m just denying him his vital nourishment. 😂

Que the violins.


----------

